# Greenhome 2020 waiting on 5 this year



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

This year we are waiting on 5.
Originally we waited on 6, but our queen doe miscarried due to ketosis :shrug:















In our first waiting room, we have Karla the big spotted girl, and her best friend cola. 
They both had twins last year, Karla had twin bucks, and Cola one of each. 
They are already huge, and Karla has already gotten to a stage where she burps constantly! I don't really expect them to kid for at least two to three weeks, but they could surprise me, as they have already passed their earliest due date.








Second waiting room is Irma and Tirry, both FF. 
I expect Irma to pop any day now, and Tirry (the tan one) to go in about a month. 








Third is Kappa, our newest purebred, I don't think she ever settled, she showed signs of heat a few times more than expected, so I am not hopeful... But she is gaining weight, and has started a small udder, so I might be wrong.

They are all bred to the same purebred Danish rural breed buck that I bought this summer, so I am looking forward to see what will come of it(dance)

They are separated for feeding and at night in their waiting rooms, just in case.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls! Congratulations on your upc oming kids. I'm really looking forward to seeing the baby pictures


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

And the countdown is on!
Irma and Tirry have both started with a bit of white slime after a morning of turboing around outside in the sun. 
They are now in their birthing stall, gobbling up as much hay as they can stuff their little faces with. 
Hoping it won't be a late night birth, but maybe an early morning birth tomorrow, as I doubt that they will hurry up and drop em before it gets dark.
Of course it's only 3pm, so they could surprise me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Kidding, good luck


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When the kidds are here. Mom & kidds are good.and you have caught your breath....please put pictures on our 2020 Kidding Tally! We would love to see them! 
Thankyou & Happy Kidding!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Nothing yet, I am tempted to believe that it was the slime plugs, as the slime did turn that very dark orange and then slowed down again.
I am still doing hourly checks, or as close to as I can since I threw my back out again trying to move half a roundbale on a wheelbarrow... :clever:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lindan said:


> Nothing yet, I am tempted to believe that it was the slime plugs, as the slime did turn that very dark orange and then slowed down again.
> I am still doing hourly checks, or as close to as I can since I threw my back out again trying to move half a roundbale on a wheelbarrow... :clever:


Ouch! I hope your back feels better soon!
Cant wait for the kids and to see baby pics


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Irma had twins!
A doe, black and brown, Imelda, and
A buck, white with black spots, Ito.
They are adorable, suckling and standing, and the afterbirth came quickly and cleanly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute! They're so sweet, congratulations!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

The doe seems to have a little ekstra flap of skin right beneath one of her eyes, where she's growing really long white eyelashes... Never heard of that before, she's 71% with one shared great grandparent...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lindan said:


> The doe seems to have a little ekstra flap of skin right beneath one of her eyes, where she's growing really long white eyelashes... Never heard of that before, she's 71% with one shared great grandparent...


Is her eyelid turned out?
Maybe some close up pictures would help.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute ! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a pic of it?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Can you get a pic of it?


Its only on the one side, she doesn't have eyelashes anything like that one the other side.














you can almost see the little extra flap of skin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, maybe have a vet look at her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the little doeling's flap of skin above her eye go away as she grew? Very odd!

How did the over 4 does kidding go? Do you have a photo of the buck? Interested to see the styles from other countries!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Tirry had twins, a doe and a buck. 
The doe is bigger than the buck, and pitch black with an adorable facemarking.
The buck is kinda runty, and I am kinda worried if he'll make it, but am keeping an eye on him.
He also looks to be polled.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're really cute, congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! I hope the little guy gets stronger every day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Karla lost a big beautiful doe, we came out to feed this morning and she had just given birth. Sadly the little sweetheart was already gone


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lindan said:


> Karla lost a big beautiful doe, we came out to feed this morning and she had just given birth. Sadly the little sweetheart was already gone


I'm so very sorry. That's heartbreaking!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my..Im so sorry. How is Karla doing? Please watch her closely for a day or two. Again Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry What a sad thing to go out to.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my..Im so sorry. How is Karla doing? Please watch her closely for a day or two. Again Im sorry for your loss.


She is doing better now, she was shaken, but after the afterbirth finally passed, and she got a bucket of warm water with dark syrup, and lots of cuddles, she seems closer to har old self... Still trying to find her baby though, almost gave her one of the other does babies, but that would just cause stress the the other does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and milk her out. Everyday. So she wont have problems with her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

The hits just keep coming for Karla:
she now has a nodule on her jaw, right by her lymph node, from one day to the next it has come from nothing, about 3cm in diameter.
The whole of her left udder was not full of milk but mastitis pus, thick cream coloured and giving a very clear positive on the mastitis test. 
I am now afraid that she might have CL...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, I am so sorry. 

Milk her out and treat her mastitis.

If the lump came up over night, it may be a bug bite. 
Is it soft or hard?
CL is suppose to come on slowly, before it balds then ruptures.


----------

